# Latest Build



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

This is my latest build.

The blank is a MHX SJ842 in metallic blue - 7'0", 6-12 lb., 1/8 - 1/2 oz.

Pretty much all "stock" Mudhole hardware.



















The name is blurred out because this is a gift and I don't want to spoil the surprise.



















I'm looking for feedback - this is the 4th rod that I've done from scratch.

I've got about $150 in materials and it took about 15 hours of time (excluding time waiting for Threadmaster to cure).


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Jonee523 (Nov 3, 2016)

That is a pretty stick... I hope the person receiving it breaks it in well.
it looks great.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the complements. 

I like basic & simple builds - thread work and stuff IS nice, but for an inshore rod I believe that lighter is better and I build my rods accordingly.


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

A simple work done well, is far more desirable than an elaborate one done poorly.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Have you jumped over to Threadmaster or just an experiment? I prefer it to Flexcoat.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Have you jumped over to Threadmaster or just an experiment? I prefer it to Flexcoat.


This was my last build with the Flexcoat.

I have since built two more rods (one 9' 5wt for a friend) and I stripped down and rebuilt an old Daiwa AIRD 7' Medium rod. The Diawa was a baitcaster, but I stripped it down, painted it, and rebuilt it as a spinning reel.

I doubt very seriously if I'll ever use anything but Threadmaster light build from now on for inshore and fly rods.


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*Build*

It's terrible and looks flimsy. I'll save you the hassle, give it to me and I'll force myself to break it in for you.




Seriously a nice job, wish I had the patience and creativity to be able to do my own rods.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

